
Why your academic code needs a software licence - Topolomancer
https://bastian.rieck.me/blog/posts/2020/licence/
======
mytailorisrich
This article makes grand statements and that makes a glaring omission even
more so: Releasing code and picking a license for it must involve your
employer/University beforehand, they have a say and they have a legal
department.

As for permissive v. copyleft licenses, you really need to think about the aim
and the pros and cons. Again, lawyers will have good insight on this, it's not
about "liking" one sort over the other.

~~~
Topolomancer
As I stated in the article: I am not a lawyer; my university gives us the
freedom to provide code under a licence that we see fit. Of course, things
change if they have a preference for a certain licence. Nevertheless, my point
is also that any licence is better than no licence, right?

~~~
mytailorisrich
Well, it depends.

My point is that IMHO you should probably be more cautious and perhaps abstain
from telling what type license is better and that they can just choose
whatever they like.

There are good videos on the topic on Youtube (forgot which ones) by actual
lawyers in the field that are more cautious than your article.

~~~
Topolomancer
Yes, I see where you are coming from. I will update the article with a
disclaimer!

(this is a little bit a case of 'YMMV' because some universities appear to
give you a lot of leeway here, while others want a lawyer to be involved
immediately)

